# Alligator Snapping Turtle



## looking4turtle (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Im looking to buy an Alligator Snapping Turtle. Would like a baby male. Please email me if you know a good place to find one or have one available. I appreciate it. 
carrie


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Carrie:

Welcome to the Forum.

May we know appx. where in the world you are? Snapping turtles aren't legal some places.


----------



## looking4turtle (Apr 7, 2012)

Im in California.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2012)

Then its a no go for you. Snapping turtles are illegal in California.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 7, 2012)

*Welcome!*


----------

